# 9850 AMD Black



## Red_X_ (Jan 13, 2008)

This CPU

I came across the AMD overdrive. I would like to over clock. But I have never over clocked a processor before.

So how safe is it, and how much could i over clock it


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

AMD = 10% if you have a real overclocking spec maybe 15%


give us your full system spec ????????????????


----------



## Red_X_ (Jan 13, 2008)

linderman said:


> AMD = 10% if you have a real overclocking spec maybe 15%
> 
> 
> give us your full system spec ????????????????


Corsair 750W PSU
ASUS M3A79-T Mobo
Zalman AMD Heatsink
8gb Kingstron DDR2
AMD 9850 Black Edition
Antec Full Tower Case
1TB Western Digital
ATI 4870 X2 Sapphire Version


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

i have to disagree with linderman... sorry, but in my experience, i have had excellent luck with AMD procs and overclocking, and if you want the amateur way of overclocking, just use the AMD overdrive and use the Auto-tune, it is easy, and it doesnt take any work on your part, although it may take up to 10 hours. I actually used the autotune to get an initial safe OC profile for FSB, mem, and cpu multiplier, then i increased my voltage and step by step, brought my proc from 3.2 Ghz to 4.13 Ghz stable. (but i also have watercooling) which is almost a 30% oc. With my 2 previous builds, i OC my FX55 from 2.4 to 3.1 on a zalman fan, and my FX60 from 2.6 to 3.4. All were very stable overclocks, and that was before the AMD overdrive came out, which i am becoming a huge fan of. If you want an easy way to OC, that is the way.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

(*but i also have watercooling) which is almost a 30% oc *>>>>>>>>.. we are talking air coolers though ?

I guarantee you arent going to get a 30% overclock with the new AMD cpu's on air cooling ............. there is no sense even "planting that seed of disappointment"

the newer intel cpu's will deliver that on air ............. it seems Intel stole a page from the AMD playbook 

I do however like the suggestion of Auto Tune as assistant to finding your spped boost ......... but it does take time and understanding to achieve higher clocks ........ it not a bump and go adventure ............. one must enjoy the challenge as much as the result !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

@ Red X


download cpu-z and give us a screen shot of each tab from within cpu-z

alos download core temp .............. you will need that for monitoring

next install auto tune .......... get the feel of it and bump things up 5% with it

it would also be very handy if you could give us a digital pic of each bios screen in your system ...........

then we can get started


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

please give us the model number of your ram sticks ............. you might be able to find this out with Everest home edition (free download)

we need to see how much voltage your ram sticks are rated to take ??????????


----------



## Red_X_ (Jan 13, 2008)

^ All ram sticks are exactly the same.


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

Most kingston is rated for 2.0v unless you have the kingston premium, which is rated for 2.2v max. by the way i have to say, nice mobo selection (i am currently using same for my gaming rig) anyways, off point, try the autotune function, it is super easy, and will OC your whole system, including bus speed and memory speed, without any sort of voltage changes whatsoever. Give it a try, it is a very useful tool, unique to AMD. And, if you use the autotune, and like the result, then you dont have to go through the slow, tedious procedure of overclocking (unless you enjoy it, which i do, but only 1x per CPU, any more would drive me nuts, but it is fun to do once in a great while.)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your ram is not going to play well while overclocking ............ especially in a 4 stick configuration...........when using 4 sticks of ram you will need to immediately bump the vdimm voltage to 2.0volts minimum .......... higher clocks will need 2.1volts

however your ram sticks are only rated for the defualt 1.8volts (see your cpu-z screenshots @ the memory tab) 

I suggest you either forget this adventure or change your ram to 4gigs of 2 x 2 matched pair with timings of 5-5-5-15 and rated for 2.1volts 

you would have been far better off with 4 gigs of high perofrmance memory than 8 gigs of economy memory ............even with a 64 bit OS


----------

